# RF Shield help



## psy4s (May 23, 2011)

I am installing Fuel injection in a 1967 Camaro. The manufacture says most problems are caused by RF interference. If I run the wire through Steel braided line, and ground both sides of the line, would that shield the line from RF static? Most of my RF protected communications lines have basically used this principal to shield the lines.
The bonus being, it would not look bad, and it would be impossible for the line to chafe through the insulation on the line.


----------

